# Logitech Z5500



## GrannySmith (30. November 2004)

Hallo liebe Leute!
Ich spiele mich nun mit dem Gedanken mir oben genanntes Soundsystem zuzulegen.
Ich habe bis jetzt nur positive Kommentare über dieses anscheinend sehr gute und qualitative Soundsystem gelesen, aber ich will es mir nicht kaufen ohne hier was zu posten.
Meine Fragen:
1) Hat wer von euch dieses System, wenn ja ist es gut, welche Probleme habt ihr?
2) Das ist das erste Soundsystem das ich mir kaufen werde; kann ich ohen Soundkarte überhaupt das System perfekt nutzen? Wenn ich eine Soundkarte brauche wenn ja welche is zu empfehlen und auf was muss ich achten? 
Ich hab ein Asus K8V Deluxe und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht unterstützt dass mit den drei Audio-Ausgängen die ich habe 5.1 surround sound.
3)Kann ich dann diese Dolby Digital und DTS THX®-Zertifikate richitg auskosten?


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir meine Fragen wie bis jetzt immer beantworten?
mfg Granny


----------



## TanTe (2. Dezember 2004)

Hab bei ne Kumpel ne SB Live (30Euro) in ein K8V Deluxe eingebaut seit dem ist der Klang um ein vielfaches besser.
 Hab aber gehoert das ne Terratec noch besser sein soll.


----------



## Radhad (3. Dezember 2004)

Terratec ist nicht unbedingt besser als eine Creative. Meist ist eigentlich Creative Marktführer, wie mit der Audigy 2. DIe kann ich empfehlen, hat einen super Klang und ist auch Surround-Fähig. Hab damit mal Surround-Boxen getestet, war einwandfrei.


MfG Radhad


----------



## GrannySmith (3. Dezember 2004)

Naja um noch einmal zu meiner Frage zurück zukommen:
Brauch ich jetzt eine Soundkarte zwingend oder wird dadurch einfach nur der Sound besser?


----------



## TanTe (3. Dezember 2004)

Natuerlich Funktioniert die Onbordkarte ohne Probleme mit jedem gaenigen Soundsystem aber die Qualitaet ist halt deutlich schlechter.


----------



## GrannySmith (5. Dezember 2004)

Danke!
Und welche Soundkarte währe dann zu empfehlen
Kann mir keiner Sagen welche Soundkarte gut ist bzw. welcher Eingang bzw. Ausgang besser ist: Koaxial oder Optisch?


----------

